# Biker-Grillabend in Hamburg/Stadtpark



## Darkmetal (20. Mai 2006)

Hi an alle 

Nur so n Vorschlag... aber was haltet ihr davon an irgendeinem Abend ein Treffen zu veranstalten wo sich alle Biker aus Hamburg (die Lust dazu haben) sich im SP treffen und einfach n gemütlichen Abend mit gegrillten Fleisch und ein paar Bierchen machen.... Und da die Sommerferien immer näher kommen würd ich auch irgendein Freitag oder Samstag-Abend in den Ferien vorschlagen....
Da ich zweifel das Leute alleine kommen wär es auch noch praktisch wenn jede "Gruppe" ihr eigenen Grill usw. mitbringt.

Was haltet ihr davon? Vorschläge bitte posten....
Jede Art von "modernen" Biker wird akzeptiert vom Schnellsten Rennradfahrer über dem chilligen Alltags-Touren-Fahrer bis hin zum Hardcore-Downhill-Mountainbiker. Halt Leute die sich mit der Materie "Bike" 
auseinander setzen

MfG
Nelson

P.S.: Ich sehe mich nicht als Veranstalter,,, sondern lediglich als Person die enen Vorschlag in die Welt gesetzt hat... Ich hab nämlich kb das am Ende irgendein Scheiss an mir hängen bleibt, weil irgendwelche Leute sich nicht venünftig benehmen können.

Verzeiht mir bitte meine Rechtsschreibfehler


----------



## Triebtreter81 (21. Mai 2006)

Generell sehr coole Idee!

Bin neu in HH und wohne nur ne S-Bahn-Station nördlicher, da wäre das mal praktisch  

Noch wer am Start hier??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (21. Mai 2006)

das könnte man an eine gepflegte dirt/streetsession anschließen... !!! Das wäre sehr nice... und beim steak & bier lernt man sich auch besser kennen und kann neue bike kontakte knüpfen


----------



## Rabbit (21. Mai 2006)

Grundsätzlich 'ne nette Idee! Insbesondere da ich in Kürze wieder nach HH ziehe, quasi direkt an den Stadtpark.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2006)

Ich wäre u.U. dabei  (kommt drauf an WANN)


----------



## kiddykorn (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich dabei!

Macht mal einen Termin-Vorschlag!


----------



## Folki (22. Mai 2006)

Jupp - das wäre doch mal ne Aktion!
Also meinerseits ist in jedem Falle Interesse vorhanden!!!

Bezgl. Termin: Alle wird man nie unter einen Hut bekommen, aber 
vielleicht können wir zunächst mal schauen welcher Wochentag 
am besten wäre - ich werfe einfach mal den *Freitag* ins Spiel!


----------



## Serviceecke (22. Mai 2006)

Find ich auch ne geile Idee, davor vll. noch ne runde biken und dann abends schön in Stadtpark chillen 

bin auch auf jeden fall dabei  

Mfg Jan


----------



## püppi-bikes (22. Mai 2006)

goile idee,
wohn nicht weit vom stadtpark entfernt, bin dabei.


----------



## RuNN3r (22. Mai 2006)

geile idee auf jedenfall 
termin wenn in den sommerferien ist es mir eh egal 
ansonsten freitags ab 20 uhr und samstags egal wann


----------



## Triebtreter81 (23. Mai 2006)

Das Wochenende nach Pfingsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mombasa (23. Mai 2006)

Ist eine sehr geile Idee.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei.

Eine Sache nur zur Anmerkung (ohne die Geschichte schlecht zu machen)
Es gibt aber leider ein Fahrradverbot im Stadtpark.  

Mir persönlich geht das am Popo vorbei, aber es könnte extra Geld kosten.


----------



## RuNN3r (23. Mai 2006)

mombasa schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine Sache nur zur Anmerkung (ohne die Geschichte schlecht zu machen)
> Es gibt aber leider ein Fahrradverbot im Stadtpark.  ...



das kacke warum verbietet man denn bitte in einem soo großen park bikes ??? versteh ich net ...


----------



## Folki (23. Mai 2006)

Zu diesem Thema "Bike-Verbot" hab ich bereits einen anderen beitrag gepostet, da der aktuelle Stand der Dinge nicht klar ist. (Bike-Verbot ja oder nein). Eigentlich ist dieses im letzten Jahr aufgehoben worden - aber die Schilder stehen noch bzw. wieder. 
Eine entsprechende Anfrage beim Bezirksamt blieb bisher unbeantwortet.

Und: Die Polizei sieht das recht lässig - einzig der SOD (Städtische Ordnungsdienst) nicht.
Andererseits: Bin oft im Stadtpark unterwegs und hab erst einmal (vor der Aufhebung) 15.-  zahlen müssen. Das wäre doch ein kalkulierbares Risiko oder?


----------



## püppi-bikes (23. Mai 2006)

bei ca 40 teilnehmern wÃ¼rde sich die stadt bestimmt freuen, wenn jeder 15â¬ berappen mÃ¼sste.
eine flucht ist uns ja schon mal geglÃ¼ckt im februar.......=)
das andere problem, was auf uns zukommen kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¤re das man im stadtpark wohl nicht diese einweg grills verwenden darf,sondern nur diese mit ca 40 cm bodenabstand, weil wohl durch die hitze enstehung am boden, dieser beschÃ¤digt wird.
man kann also wenn nur die grillplÃ¤tze anfahren, falls da welche vorhanden sind.
weiÃ da jemand genauer bescheid......?????? oder bin ich nur falsch informiert??
alternativ wÃ¤re sonst der HAYNS PARK in eppendorf


----------



## püppi-bikes (23. Mai 2006)

hoffe das wetter spielt mit,
hat schon jemand genauere daten ???


----------



## schlumpfine (23. Mai 2006)

hamburg + wetter spielt mit????
mmh, ne antithese...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. Mai 2006)

der prognose nach dauert das mit dem wetter noch mindestens eineinhalb wochen.


----------



## asco1 (23. Mai 2006)

macht ma 'nen Termin klar!

Wenn der Termin passt und das Wetter auch, dann komm ich glatt ma in meine Ex-Wahlheimat rüber. Hab schon irgendwie derbe Bock auf Stadtpark-Chillen.
Wenn also von Euch keiner was gegen ein paar Cruiser-Freaks hat - count me in.

LG. Basti


----------



## Darkmetal (27. Mai 2006)

wie schon gesagt jeder der sich etwas mehr als "normale" Leute mit dem Thema Bike beschäftigt ist eingeladen...


----------



## Serviceecke (27. Mai 2006)

haha @ darkmetal


----------



## John Rico (28. Mai 2006)

Schöne Idee!
Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich auch dabei.

Und wg. des Radverbots: Wenn wir erstmal ankommen, ohne erwischt zu werden, gibts ja keine Probleme mehr. Denn schieben ist ja immer erlaubt, und das haben wir dann natürlich alle   .


Gruß
Sven


----------



## Folki (30. Mai 2006)

Nicht das dieser Threat in Vergessenheit und damit Versenkung gerät.....

Interesse scheint ja vorhanden - einzig an konkreten Terminvorschlägen mangelt es!

09.06.2006
17 Uhr
Wiese zwischen Planetarium und Hindenburg-

*?*​


----------



## Darkmetal (31. Mai 2006)

ab 18 wär besser und am besten wärs wenn jemand der direkt am SP wohnt nachgucken könnte wies mitn grillen aussieht wo die grillplätze sind oder so...

MfG
Nel


----------



## Rabbit (31. Mai 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das dieser Threat in Vergessenheit und damit Versenkung gerät.....
> 
> Interesse scheint ja vorhanden - einzig an konkreten Terminvorschlägen mangelt es!
> 
> 09.06.2006


Viel zu früh, ich ziehe doch erst am 24.06. wieder nach HH rein! 

Aber letztlich kann man das ja im Spätsommer noch mal wiederholen?! 
Also laßt euch von mir nicht von einem anderen Termin abhalten!

Bis die Tage,
Harry


----------



## RuNN3r (1. Juni 2006)

lasst es doch in den somerferien starten ?


----------



## Folki (1. Juni 2006)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Viel zu früh, ich ziehe doch erst am 24.06. wieder nach HH rein!
> 
> 
> Harry



Dann sieh es einfach mal so: Wir proben schon mal ohne dich damit an einem späteren Termin ( ab 24.06.2006) auch wirklich alles glatt geht  

Wenn ich in exakt diesem Moment so aus dem Fenster schaue vergeht mir allerdings alle Lust - schnief.    *ICH WILL SONNE !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (1. Juni 2006)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Bei dem Wetter macht nicht mal mehr Biken Spaß, und wär ja schade wenn der Grillabend wortwörtlich ins Wasser fallen würde...


----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2006)

Darkmetal schrieb:
			
		

> ab 18 wär besser und am besten wärs wenn jemand der direkt am SP wohnt nachgucken könnte wies mitn grillen aussieht wo die grillplätze sind oder so...




angeblich ist einer nördlich vom licht- und luftbad. http://www.hamburg.de/Behoerden/Umweltbehoerde/stadtgruen/Parkanlagen/stparkhh/stparkhh.html

normalerweise grillen menschen auch auf der großen wiese an der rechten unteren ecke, da stehen ein paar große bäume.

http://www.freizeitziele.hamburg.de/downloads/stadtpark.pdf da ist der grillplatz eingezeichnet, allerdings weiß ich nciht wie die kapazität ist, bei gutem wetter sind wir bestimmt nciht die einzigen.


----------



## Folki (7. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich ist einer nördlich vom licht- und luftbad. http://www.hamburg.de/Behoerden/Umweltbehoerde/stadtgruen/Parkanlagen/stparkhh/stparkhh.html
> 
> normalerweise grillen menschen auch auf der großen wiese an der rechten unteren ecke, da stehen ein paar große bäume.
> 
> http://www.freizeitziele.hamburg.de/downloads/stadtpark.pdf da ist der grillplatz eingezeichnet, allerdings weiß ich nciht wie die kapazität ist, bei gutem wetter sind wir bestimmt nciht die einzigen.



Ich müsste mich irren, aber ich meine, der eingezeichnete Grillplatz ist auch "bloß" ne Wiese... also ohne gemauerten Grill oder dergleichen. Schaue aber mal nach (vermtl. morgen)


----------



## Darkmetal (7. Juni 2006)

wär echt nett von dir wenn du das machen könntest...


----------



## püppi-bikes (11. Juni 2006)

war gestern nachmittag mal im SP ne erkundungstour machen,
da wurde überall gegrillt und auch radgefahren.
vielleicht nur zur vorsicht etwas geld mitnehmen falls der ordnungsdienst dann doch irgendwelche einwände haben sollte.
also wann starten wir die grill session???


----------



## Folki (12. Juni 2006)

Also so wird das ja nie was.... 

Ich bin fast täglich direkt am Stadtpark und da so etwa bis 19:30 beschäftigt!
Am kommenden Freitag gegen 19:30 nehme ich mir einen Einweggrill und ein paar Würste und setze mich am Fussgängerüberweg Hindenburgstrasse (zwischen Planetarium und Liegewiese) auf eine von den zwei Statuen.
Mal sehen ob noch jemand dazu kommt....?

Ich bin dann der, der aussieht wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt....


----------



## Folki (13. Juni 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wird das ja nie was....
> 
> Ich bin fast täglich direkt am Stadtpark und da so etwa bis 19:30 beschäftigt!
> Am kommenden Freitag gegen 19:30 nehme ich mir einen Einweggrill und ein paar Würste und setze mich am Fussgängerüberweg Hindenburgstrasse (zwischen Planetarium und Liegewiese) auf eine von den zwei Statuen.
> ...



PS: Kurze Ergänzung: Ich bin gestern da vorbbeigefahren. Also - ich werde mich nicht *auf* die Statuen, sondern auf den *Sockel* setzen. Die Statuen stellen nackte Männer dar! Und *nix, aber auch garnix *wird mich dazu bringen mich auf einen nackten Mann zu setzen, auch wenn der nur aus Stein ist!


----------



## Darkmetal (14. Juni 2006)

hahaha 

naja bedenke auch dass an diesen tag zu der zeit die WM läuft.....


----------



## Folki (14. Juni 2006)

Darkmetal schrieb:
			
		

> hahaha
> 
> naja bedenke auch dass an diesen tag zu der zeit die WM läuft.....



Stimmt!  Aber ich glaube kaum, dass hier jemand ist der da spielen muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. Juni 2006)

war es am freitag sehr naß und einsam?


----------



## Folki (19. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> war es am freitag sehr naß und einsam?


 
Na ja - ich hab das Beste draus gemacht:
Hab mir ein paar Storys erzählt die ich noch nicht kannte!

Ich empfand mich dabei als ein recht sympathisches Kerlchen, sicherlich werde ich mich noch öfters mit mir treffen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal ne Ausfahrt mit mir organisieren - muss mich halt mal fragen wann ich zeit habe.
Leider hab ich allerdings vergessen mir meine Handy-Nummer zu geben, vielleicht könntest du mich ja mal danch fragen und sie mir danach sagen?
 
Ne im Ernst: Bei dem Wetter hab ich kurzfristig entschieden, dass ich wohl alleine sein werde und saß dann doch nicht neben der Statue


----------



## Folki (10. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht kann man dieses Thema - jetzt wo die WM 2006 vorbei ist - mal wieder aufleben lassen.

Also, es sind Ferien, Rabbit müsste wieder nach Hamburg gezogen sein, Wetter is super, - wann geht`s los?


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (14. Juli 2006)

Hi
Ich wohne nicht weit weg von Hamburg (Buchholz), und finde die Idee mit dem Grillen gut! Vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was..... Ich würd mich jedenfalls einklinken.
Gruß
Mark


----------



## gnss (14. Juli 2006)

Scheinen alle verreist zu sein, dabei ist das Wetter im Moment traumhaft.


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (14. Juli 2006)

Ja, das Wetter ist echt vom feinsten. Aber der Sommer ist ja noch nicht vorbei.
Danke für deine Links!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

